# PPI meet Newcastle Uni



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2018)

Patient &Public meeting in Newcastle Uni. A two day event & got my tickets. Lots of good speakers. I am a "Patient Leader" with Newcastle NHS.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2018)

Tis this coming week. Thurs & Fri. International event


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 11, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Tis this coming week. Thurs & Fri. International event



Are you attending the conference in Edinburgh at the end of the month?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Are you attending the conference in Edinburgh at the end of the month?


No.Ru And Breath ?


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes, I'm there for both days.


----------



## travellor (Nov 12, 2018)

Prof Taylor there?


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 12, 2018)

travellor said:


> Prof Taylor there?



Not unless he pops into see me.  

The conference is focusing on public engagement.


----------



## travellor (Nov 13, 2018)

Ah, the question was for @HOBIE at Newcastle.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Yes, I'm there for both days.


See you there And Breath . Well done you


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 13, 2018)

@HOBIE - Will you be wearing a carnation and carrying a copy of the Financial Times?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2018)

Have a copy of the Sun under let arm . Am doing prog 1 at event (have booked)  Can send my Mob no in a private message.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 16, 2018)

Was a great conference. Boffins from Canada, Ireland, USA & others. Big turnout & one of my favourite people Prof Shaw . (Diabetic expert)


----------

